# European Data Roaming



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello.
Is this still the best deal for wifi while travelling in Europe please?  
Three Pay As You Go Trio Data SIM Preloaded with 24 GB: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Thanks.
Bd..


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 10, 2017)

Having recently paid £22 for 12GB I'd say yes.


----------



## vwalan (Jan 10, 2017)

hi. i use an alfa wifi antenna . its small but picks up free wifi. over looking javea at the moment out by the light house at cabo s,antonio. get wifi in most places . if its free use it . if not free then cant have it.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hello.
> Is this still the best deal for wifi while travelling in Europe please?
> Three Pay As You Go Trio Data SIM Preloaded with 24 GB: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> ...



That looks to be a good price last year we were paying £30 for 12gb


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 13, 2017)

Just to close this... I bought one and installed it in an older Mifi but it wouldn't connect so I phoned the 3 helpline and the support guy reconfigured the unit for me - now up and running - 'Big Up' for 3, well pleased.  Ferry next week.
Bd..


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 13, 2017)

*Yes 3 gets 10 (out of 10)*



Bigusdickus said:


> Just to close this... I bought one and installed it in an older Mifi but it wouldn't connect so I phoned the 3 helpline and the support guy reconfigured the unit for me - now up and running - 'Big Up' for 3, well pleased.  Ferry next week.
> Bd..



I use 3. with a mi-fi/dongle/pocket wi-fi

Worked in UK with no probem

Would not work in France But I could see a VG signal
Phoned 3 ..They phoned back

No1 They needed to allow roaming at their end.
No2 I needed to change a "profile" on my device...They explained and all was well !

Thus I will use them again as and when I need

I also went on a monthly plan with DD.
This was cancelled when I no longer needed it without any fuss or indeed hidden cost


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 13, 2017)

presently on this (24gb for 24 months ) bought two cards just in case 3 implement their two month rule but didn't have any problems on jan's phone before xmas, agree that 3s back up service worked great had a problem in portugal guy spent ages talking me through it and called me back twice, now i automatically go to network resets if there is a problem and that seems to sort it ,


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 13, 2017)

I have bought one of these 3 24g data cards.  It is in a Huawei MIFI. I'm not sure how I will be able to tell if there is a problem with the unit, card or if its just out of a 3 signal area.  I go to Spain in a month. Should I go into the 3 shop and get roaming sorted out now?


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 13, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> I go to Spain in a month. Should I go into the 3 shop and get roaming sorted out now?


I would, no point waiting until your in Spain to find out you have a problem. I activated my roaming online. 
Regards, 
Del


----------



## REC (Jan 14, 2017)

Okay...I have a Huwei E5330 with a 24gb data sim. Planning to use it in europe ...think it can be used as an extender for free wifi or have I misunderstood the small leaflet with instructions? Reading other posts, I have to activate roaming to get a signal in europe? Can anyone tell me, if I am using it in an area where there is a poor signal, is there anything (?antenna?) we can get which would boost that signal? I am completely befuddled by "extenders, repeaters and boosters". Do I have to connect the gadget to the mifi thingy or to anything?? Just cannot work out wether there is anything or not. Also cannot afford to spend a fortune.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 15, 2017)

REC said:


> Okay...I have a Huwei E5330 with a 24gb data sim. Planning to use it in europe ...think it can be used as an extender for free wifi or have I misunderstood the small leaflet with instructions? Reading other posts, I have to activate roaming to get a signal in europe? Can anyone tell me, if I am using it in an area where there is a poor signal, is there anything (?antenna?) we can get which would boost that signal? I am completely befuddled by "extenders, repeaters and boosters". Do I have to connect the gadget to the mifi thingy or to anything?? Just cannot work out wether there is anything or not. Also cannot afford to spend a fortune.



I have the same model of Huawei and the "3"  24gb data sim.  Confused as well.  I don't think it is an extender for free wifi but a set up to use where there is no free wifi. At home it gives wifi to my laptop, tablet and phone. Going into the 3 shop tomorrow to ask a few questions about use in Europe.  Will come back with any useful info.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 15, 2017)

I have found '3' extremely helpful and patient. Get the impression that if you use more than 12gb 'feel at home' in any year they will block you, if you don't go crazy you can use it for more than 2 months, it's the amount you use rather than a time limit


----------



## 5andy (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all, I am currently typing away, connected to the forum using a MiFi, with an Ariel on the roof using 3 sim in Spain. I checked the sim had roaming switched on at the 3 shop before I left. I had to activate roaming on the device but this was very straightforward using the instructions. You could work it out by simply scrolling through the menus and checking a box. The mifi does not help get free wifi. The Ariel I have was over £200 and is fitted to the roof.'I have always had a good signal but I think mobile coverage in Spain is pretty good anyway. As said already I the trick is to keep your usage moderate.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 16, 2017)

Went in to the 3 shop today.  They rang their customer service and got the roaming put on the 24gb sim.  They then had to go through to their technical people to change the settings on the Huawei unit.  This did not go smoothly as the guy in the shop had to try two ipads before he could get the settings changed successfully.  I also spoke to them about their 1 month rolling plans. They have sims from £18 a month which give you phone and data.  The cheapest you can use abroad has "all you can eat" minutes and 1gb data or 600 minutes and 4gb data.  They can be cancelled at a months notice.  They are liable to be cut off after two months abroad, but not necessarily! I did not feel that the staff in the shop were really clued up on using their products abroad and this was in the main store in Edinburgh.


----------



## Skar (Jan 16, 2017)

***** said:


> I purchased two three data sims, put them straight into my unlocked Mi Fi Huawei and they worked with roaming straight away!
> Maybe I was lucky! or could it depend on which MI Fi thing



Exactly this, always works straight out of the box for me even if I first install it in Europe. Aways cut off after two months overseas use too. I take two or three sims with me and then use the balance of any unused data in the UK when I get back.


----------



## silverweed (Jan 16, 2017)

Does the 24 months on those sims start when they are put into the sim or is the time limit activated as soon as they are purchased


----------



## REC (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for that...my only issue was whether the sim I have is actually part of the "feel at home package"...almost impossible to find out the terms and conditions for the "data with legs" package! But it seems that the general terms apply to any pay as you go sim cards. Amazon do not seem to be doing the sim I bought now.... only 12gb over 12months. 
So to clarify their T&C state;
Cannot be used exclusively abroad for more than two months in every 12months (but will be ok after in UK) 
Cannot use more than 12GB a month for more than 2 months
I rang Three and they advise that "they have the right to restrict use" but "may not" if I am not using a lot of data. So she suggested that actually if I only use 1-2Gb month there should be no problem even if I am away for longer than 2 months.

Its all down to the Three Computer which analyses the data used by each sim!! 

:lol-053:


----------

